# buying a honda



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

alright, im going to check out a 2003 rubicon 500, ither tomorrow or the day after, it has been plowed with. 

my question is, is there anything i should look for on this bike ? its going to be my first honda atv. 

thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would have to say just go though with all the normal checks. such as oil before and after test ride. ride it for more than one time down the diveway. listen for any out of the ordenary noises. open the air box to see if there is any water, oil, or mud residue in it. if every thing looks good you should be good to go.


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

alright, thanks... wasn't sure if there was anything extra to check because of the plow.


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

Yea do your normal checks. Also make sure to check the 4x4 system good by backing up and doing sharp turns,then forward the same way. Make sure to operate the ESP feature as well as the Auto. I have heard of a few oil drain plugs being tamperd with so check out that it's not leaking from there. I hope I got every thing


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

went and looked at it, ended up seeing a fourtrax 400 at the same place with less km, a year newer, gps. got it for the same price. comes with a winch, rear seat and a front cargo box, going to pick it up tomorrow


----------

